# Credentialled community language qualifications



## rishi.sharma (May 12, 2012)

Hi All,

There may be some other posts regd this topic but I am not bale to find them. SO will really appreciate if someone can help on the captioned topic.

I am planning to apply for Visa 175/176 (Which will be 189/190 after 1st July 2012). So just want to know the points which are alocated for 'Credentialled community language qualifications'. 

1. Is it only for applicants applying PR as Interpartors or Translators?
2. I will be applying for Developer Programmer (261312), So If I clear the NAATI accreditation for Languange such as 'Hindi'. Can I claim for the extra 5 points or that will be only restricted to applicants applying as Interpartors or Translators.

Please throw some light on the above topic. (Preferbaly who can apply for these points & whats the exact process)

Thanks to all in Advance!!


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi, 
You can claim the 5 points by appearing as a paratranslator because the previous level is not available for Hindi. You need to pass a test and get a 70% marks, and the test has a certain format. That can be seen in the NAATI website.
NAATI conducts these tests only in Delhi and that too at a certain time frame. So you might need to ask the centre when is the next test due. Also, its very expensive and I think it costs 1200$ if you appear outside of Australia and NZ. Also, suppsedly its not an easy test to pass and you might have to give it for revaluation in case they don't clear you at one go. You can practice for a month with translations from hindi to english and vice cersa and appear for it if you like. Dainik Jagaran editorials are supposedly helpful.


rishi.sharma said:


> Hi All,
> 
> There may be some other posts regd this topic but I am not bale to find them. SO will really appreciate if someone can help on the captioned topic.
> 
> ...


----------



## rishi.sharma (May 12, 2012)

Thanks for the info!


----------

